# Dolby Digital dropouts with VIP612 and Onkyo TX-SR805



## armtek (Dec 30, 2010)

Have had a rash of problems that have (finally) been fixed  but the nagging Dolby Digital (DD) dropouts remain . Only occurs on the system with the Onkyo A/V receiver handling video/audio chores and only on HD channels.

Our system:

Dish 3-LNB antenna
DP-44 Switch with power injector (on main tv line)
3 x VIP612 receivers direct to TV
One VIB612 via HDMI to Onkyo TX-SR805 (main tv)
(Note: Onkyo also handles PS3 and AppleTV via HDMI with no problems)

Here's the symptoms (all assuming good weather and no obstructions):

When in 'live' mode, on HD channels only, occasional dropout of sound on channels with DD. Display on Onkyo loses 'Dolby Digital' signal and has to determine what audio format change has occurred. Onkyo then 'reacquires' DD sound comes back.

Interesting thing is when we 'rewind' to before the dropout, we get a much briefer dropout, but exactly in the same place that caused the dropout. However, unlike in 'live' mode, the Onkyo doesn't lose the 'DD' signal on the display. But we do hear the much-shorter dropout in exactly in the same place. Note that we've already switched out HDMI cables with no effect.

Apparently in 'live' mode, the 612 isn't providing the 805 with the continuous audio signal to its liking, but on 'replay' the 805 apparently overlooks the dropouts. The longer dropouts in 'live' mode seem to occur when the 805 loses the signal just long enough to trigger a reset of the audio mode (just like when switching to a channel with different audio mode).

My question is: Does the VIP612 or the Onkyo TX-SR805 have a setting that will allow the 805 to become less sensitive to the dropouts in 'live' mode as it apparently already does in 'playback'? 

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## naptime (Mar 12, 2006)

Since you're a new member, I guess it wouldn't hurt to ask if this problem is restricted to HD commercial breaks, as many of them are not broadcast in DD5.1.


----------



## armtek (Dec 30, 2010)

Happens during HD movies not at breaks or commercials.


----------



## TreborG2 (Jun 24, 2008)

Also happens to me on my Onkyo TX-NR808 and I'm using fiber optic cable from 722k to Onkyo.

Have HDMI to TV directly, and fiber optic to the receiver, so I suspect this is directly a dish receiver problem. I have no such drop outs when coming from any other source.

It will probably take a few days but I'll try listening via tv only to see if I hear the same type of drop outs happening.

-T


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Did a service call recently where a customer has had 3 612s and is on his third surround system (3 different brands), and they all have heavy distortion in the center channel when the 612 is in Dolby Digital mode. 612 is connected via HDMI to the surround system, and HDMI from the surround system to the TV.

I had to escalate to engineering, since it was clearly nothing that was field-fixable.


----------



## robinandtami (Oct 24, 2010)

I get momentary audio drops on a 211k connected to an onkyo 606 via hdmi. No such drops from my game console, blu-ray player, PC, or previous DirecTV receiver... all also connected to the 606 via hdmi. 

Have never noticed it on my 722k connected to a Sony receiver via hdmi, or my other 211k connected to a yamaha receiver via hdmi.


----------

